# l'oncle de Calabre



## totor

Mes chers amis,

Je ne suis jamais venu vous visiter pour la bonne et simple raison que je ne parle pas l'italien.

Mais il arrive que je suis en train de traduire (en espagnol) un texte de Foucault qui est un commentaire à un film de Pasolini, _Comizi d'amore_, où Foucault dit, ou plutôt reproduit, des réponses a l'une des questions du film, faites par les enfants :

_D'où viennent les enfants ? De la cigogne, d'une fleur, du Bon Dieu, de *l'oncle de Calabre*.*
_
Je me demande si "l'oncle de Calabre" est la version italienne de l'oncle d'Amérique français, et je vous serais très reconnaissant de me renseigner.
_
* Dits et écrits,_ nº 201, Gallimard.

Martine, une des moderatrices de français-espagnol, a eu la gentillesse de m'envoyer par MP l'annonce du film :

Et bien evidemment, ça tranche la question : c'est l'oncle de Calabre.

Je m'excuse de vous avoir dérangé, et à +  .


----------



## Necsus

Bonjour, Totor. Mon français n'est pas beaucoup meilleur de ton italien, mais je vais essayer de te donner une réponse, étant donné que personne ne l'a fait jusqu'à maintenant.
À mon avis cette locution n'a pas aucune signification particulière, simplement elle vient d'une des réponses données par un des enfant (probablement calabrais) à les interrogations de Pasolini. Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé (CLIC): 

PASOLINI – Senti eh, guagliò, come nascono i bambini, lo sai? Come sei nato tu, non lo sai? Non lo sai? 
1° BAMBINO – Uno zio mio. 
PASOLINI – Eh? Uno zio tuo - sei nato... *T’ha portato uno zio*? 
2° BAMBINO – A me mi ha portato la cicogna. 
PASOLINI – T’ha portato la cicogna. E tu? Come sei nato? 
3° BAMBINO – Sono nato sotto ‘e cuperte! 
PASOLINI – Senti, vediamo un po’ chi di voi tre sa dirmi come, come voi siete nati, come nascono i bambini.

J'espère qu'il te serait utile.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> .. je vais essayer de te donner une réponse, étant donné que personne ne l'a fait jusqu'à maintenant.


Ben, je croyais avoir compris que "_Martine, une des moderatrices de français-espagnol"_ avait apporté la réponse à la question de Totor, que je salue cordialement en même temps que toi, mon cher Necsus _

_


----------



## Necsus

Già, ecco perché non avevo provato a rispondere quando l'ho letto la prima volta...!  La seconda volta evidentemente non l'ho riletto fino in fondo. È l'età... Comunque la _réponse _non era documentata, ora lo è.  
No, non è vero, in realtà, 'volevo vedere se eri attento', Matou, come diciamo quaggiù in Italia! 
Vabbe', non credo che a totor dispiacerà.


----------



## matoupaschat

Aggiungo di essere stato contentissimo dell'autorisposta di Totor (sarei rimasto male se avessi dovuto rispondere in prima persona), come pure lo sono delle tue spiegazioni... non quelle riguardanti l'età !


----------



## totor

Ah, comme je voudrais bien parler (et comprendre !) l'italien pour ne pas me perdre dans vos commentaires !

Malheuresement, hors quelques mots (dont va fangulo! est des premiers  ), je ne comprends presque rien.

Tout de même, j'arrive à me rendre compte que Necsus a eu la gentillesse de me répondre, bien que, grâce à Martine, j'avais déjà trouvé la solution.

Donc, je vous suis très réconnaissant à vous deux, Necsus et Matou, et bien sûr, Necsus a tout à fait raison :


Necsus said:


> non credo che a totor dispiacerà.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut totor,

Je ne comprends pas bien ni la question ni la réponse... « L'oncle de Calabre »  = « L'oncle de Calabre » ?  Mais encore ? Tu pourrais m'expliquer ?

Dans le dialogue donné par Nescus, j'ai cru que le _zio_ était une façon de parler pour désigner un père que l'enfant n'a jamais connu, pas vraiment son oncle... que c'était le terme utilisé par sa mère quand son enfant le questionnait sur ses origines... et si ce _zio_ est en Calabre (au bout de la botte de l'Italie), il est sans doute loin et donc ça expliquerait qu'il n'est jamais visible... mais je vais peut-être trop loin et vois des choses qui n'existent sans doute pas, désolée !


----------



## totor

Salut, ma chère Karine !

C'est pas si difficile, voyons : l'oncle de Calabre, c'est… l'oncle de Calabre  .

Pasolini a fait un film qui s'apelle Comizi d'amore, et qui en français a été traduit par Enquête sur la sexualité.

Dans ce film, Pasolini interpelle toutes sortes de gens avec son micro (et sa caméra, bien sûr) en leur faisant des questions à propos de l'amour.

Dans le cas qui nous occupe, Pasolini aborde un groupe d'enfants en leur demandant : "d'où viennent les enfants ?, ou qui fait les enfants ?".

Un de ces enfants dit (et excusez moi si c'est mal écrit) "il zio de Calabria".

Zio en italien veut dire oncle, evidemment parce que, pour ce gosse, c'était la première fois qu'il voyait, ou savait, d'un nouveau né.

Donc, pour lui, les enfants sont faits par l'oncle de Calabre.

Et puis, c'est exactement ce que tu viens de dire :


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> mais je vais peut-être trop loin et vois des choses qui n'existent sans doute pas, désolée !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah ah ! Merci totor pour cet effort !  Mais j'avais sans doute exprimé ma question de façon trop... abrupte. Je voulais savoir ce qui te faisait dire que cet oncle de Calabre n'était qu'un... oncle de Calabre ! Telle était ma question.  Est-ce qu'il y a un indice particulier dans le lien que t'a donné Martine, par exemple ?

Mais je suis déjà satisfaite avec la réponse confirmant que je vois des choses qui n'existent pas.


----------



## totor

Ah oui, bien sûr ! Alors il faut que tu vois (et entends) la bande annonce du film, Karine, qui commence justement par ces garçons et cette question-là.

Cherche à Youtube : Comizi d'Amore de Pierpaolo Pasolini - Bande Annonce, et tu te rendras compte.

Et ça vaut bien la peine.


----------

